# A couple of redwood turnings



## barry richardson (Oct 12, 2016)

Back in the summer I did a barter with @Anthony, I got these pieces of redwood;



I just finished a couple of turnings from it, the wood was great to work with, just a little soft so had to take extra care when handling and sanding. My first experience with redwood burl, gotta be some of the prettiest wood I've ever worked with. The jug is 9x12 and the skinny one is 5.5 x 11. The skinny one is made from one of the root buds, had to leave quite a bit of sapwood and a little bark in order not to sacrifice the shape I wanted. Those skinny buds would make some killer peppermills....

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2016)

Incredible Barry, I love that jug one!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2016)

VERY nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 12, 2016)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 12, 2016)

Beautiful pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

Love 'em both but that barky 2 tone vase really blows my skirt up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Oct 12, 2016)

Strikingly beautiful! Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Those skinny buds would make some killer peppermills....



Barry do you know if he has any more of those?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Barry do you know if he has any more of those?


I don't know, but from what I understand, he finds them pretty often, maybe he will chime in


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I don't know, but from what I understand, he finds them pretty often, maybe he will chime in



I went ahead and sent him a PM.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 12, 2016)

Those are beautiful, Barry! If forced to pick a favorite, I'd probably steal the second one for my personal collection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2016)

Beautiful work with some gorgeous wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Love 'em both but that barky 2 tone vase really blows my skirt up.


Careful - your knee might show!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anthony (Oct 13, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Back in the summer I did a barter with @Anthony, I got these pieces of redwood;
> View attachment 114878
> I just finished a couple of turnings from it, the wood was great to work with, just a little soft so had to take extra care when handling and sanding. My first experience with redwood burl, gotta be some of the prettiest wood I've ever worked with. The jug is 9x12 and the skinny one is 5.5 x 11. The skinny one is made from one of the root buds, had to leave quite a bit of sapwood and a little bark in order not to sacrifice the shape I wanted. Those skinny buds would make some killer peppermills....
> 
> ...


Wow! Those look amazing. Awesome job Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 13, 2016)

The burl on those is off the charts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice Barry. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2016)

Love em both Barry - They are just gorgeous. I would have to go with the second one as well as a favorite. Is that a lacquer finish? I think the finish sets that grain off perfectly.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks Scott, yes the second is a lacquer finish, the first is Frombys Tung Oil Finish..


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 15, 2016)

I love seeing what you are able to get out of a chunk of wood... great work as always!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 15, 2016)

Excellent work. Just an idea for you. If you use spray Deft on the first several coats it will lock the colors in.
Also, you might look into Waterlox original - the combo of deft and waterlox with freshly turned redwood is killer.

Not that what you have isn't great. Like I said, just an idea for you. Have done it a lot and Deft/Waterlox works!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 15, 2016)

Those are both awesome, won't even pretend that I can pick a favorite. I really like the natural edge on the first and the combo of sap, bark, and heartwood on the second. Very nice looking pieces.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 15, 2016)

thanks @deltatango , I like to experiment with finish combos too. Might have to give the waterlox a try again. I had a can a while ago, it jelled up pretty quick, pissed me off cause it's kinda expensive. The difference in the look of the 2 turnings above is due to the pieces of wood itself rather than the finish IMO.


----------



## deltatango (Oct 15, 2016)

Waterlox definitely will become gel if not totally sealed. I always buy it in the smallest can they have.
I once heard of someone who blew up a ballon in the can, tied a knot and covered it well, and was able to extend the life of it. One thing most don't know is that Watco cuts Waterlox. If the Waterlox is too thick, put just a tad of Watco in it and get it to the consistency you like. If you ever have Waterlox harden or gel up on you prematurely while finishing, put a little Watco on a pounce and lightly rub over it. Like magic.

I wasn't commenting on the differences in the look, but rather sharing my experience working with certain woods and using Deft spray to lock the colors in. If you have a bright, vivid red, spray several coats of Deft and after that dries, hit it with several light wipe on wipe off coats of Waterlox, followed by tripoli buffing when it dries.

The Deft will help keep that vivid red better than most anything else. IMO a built up Waterlox finish is fantastic when done right and is hard to beat on turnings.

Beautiful work, BTW.


----------

